# [Q] Classes.dex



## H-Body (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys! 

A few minutes ago i decompiled an apk because i want to modify it.

In that case i want to take a look at the java-Files, too. But i cant find the "classes.dex"

Can you help me??


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

there is no known way to go from .apk --> .java

the compiler goes java --> dex but you can't go the other way

if you want to mod the decompiled apk its in smali I believe
if you want to see the .java code you need to ask the developer for it


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> there is no known way to go from .apk --> .java
> 
> the compiler goes java --> dex but you can't go the other way
> 
> ...


You can use dex2jar or JD-gui for seeing java code. It's not Android java code though. Yet it can give a clearer idea than smali code.

If there's is no classes.dex in the ask, you need to deodex the apk.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't realize it could get beyond smali thanks!


----------

